# MBTI and Zodiac Sign



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

Just for fun, whats your MBTI type and your zodiac sign?

Im an ISFP and a Libra.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

INTJ, Taurus. I have a twin brother who is INFP and also Taurus.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

ENTP...and Cancer


----------



## Red Leaf (Jul 3, 2010)

INTJ and born on the exact Libra/Scorpio cusp, so I read two.


----------



## Estonian (Nov 5, 2010)

INTJ and aquarius (I decade)


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

INTP and Aquarius.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

INTP and Taurus


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

INFP+Capricorn (= WTF?) :tongue:


----------



## sts06 (Aug 12, 2010)

ISFJ = Aries.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

INTP... Leo


----------



## minkaybell (Aug 15, 2010)

INFP-aquarius.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

INTJ/Taurus


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

ENFP and my sign is Aries with Leo Moon. It only make sense to me if I put the characteristics of Aries into my particular use of Ne and ascribe the qualities of Leo to my Fi. Perhaps I am going too much into it :bored:


----------



## Jumper (Oct 29, 2010)

INFP. Capricorn. 5w4. TOO MUCH!!


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Jumper said:


> INFP. Capricorn. 5w4. TOO MUCH!!


Your personality must spiral out of control sometimes, not sure which way to go!


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

INFJ-Leo

See the blatant contradiction?:crazy:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

ESFP = Aries/Taurus cusp 7w6 4w3 9w1


----------



## dar.ling (Nov 6, 2010)

ISFP Libra


----------



## Miss Keks (Nov 7, 2010)

INFJ and Virgo ...


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

dar.ling said:


> ISFP Libra


me too! cool


----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

INFP & Scorpio (I see no connection) :tongue:


----------



## dar.ling (Nov 6, 2010)

ISFPeaceOut said:


> me too! cool


Mmhm 
Right after I left my post on this thread I realized you're an ISFP Libra too.
I should have added it as a reply to your post.

I'm new on this forum btw.


----------



## ThinkerNinja (Mar 21, 2010)

Enfp goat !!


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

Orbrial said:


> INFP & Scorpio (I see no connection) :tongue:


Both stereotypes are imaginitive, solitary and go by feeling.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Red Leaf said:


> INTJ and born on the exact Libra/Scorpio cusp, so I read two.


No one is born on the cusp.


----------



## heythereilikeyourhair (Aug 10, 2011)

infj gemini


----------



## Psych (Aug 16, 2011)

ISTP and capricorn


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

<.< I was born in the year of the fire tiger and that kinda fits as well as Libra. Means a very reactive xNFP ...deal with it if you can. I'm as much likely to mow you down as to befriend you, probably going to be one or the other.


----------



## Shadmax (Dec 27, 2011)

INFP, Virgo


----------



## AnAngelFalls (Dec 22, 2011)

INFP and Pisces


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

ENTP ~ Sagittarius

after reading through this thread im the only Sagittarius so far?


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

INJT + Scorpio - My picture is in the dictionary next to "Intense" :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

For those interested in MBTI vis Enneagram, here's MBTI and Enneagram - Their Relationship and Complementary Use:

I know it's off topic, but I had no idea where else I could post it. But we're all interested in understanding ourselves and others better, right?


----------



## Random00 (Aug 2, 2010)

ISFJ - Leo.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

INFJ
Sagittarius



PeteTheZombie said:


> after reading through this thread im the only Sagittarius so far?


Not anymore. You have now been joined by the same zodiac.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

ISTP and Gemini


----------



## SingSmileShine (Dec 24, 2011)

I am a Sag, too! But on the Capricorn cusp. ENFP.


----------



## Misha (Dec 18, 2011)

ThinkerNinja said:


> Enfp goat !!


I know one ENFP with this combination (+ Taurus), and he's one of the most creative/artistic/introspective/hotheaded people I've _ever_ met.

xNxJ Aries - Taurus (Moon)


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

paper lilies said:


> INFJ
> Sagittarius
> 
> 
> ...


Yay for INFJ!


----------



## magnumta (Oct 2, 2011)

ENTP and Cancer. And to me the zodiac signs = B.S. I'm nothing like a cancer. Actually I saw a study on signs, and the only evidence found was a link that mars was strong in most charts of top military leaders and congressmen. But that was the only evidence found. Still interesting nonetheless.


----------



## James_Sterling (Feb 13, 2012)

INTJ Aries.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

ENTP sagittarius.


----------



## ShortCircuit (Jan 22, 2012)

ISTJ and a Taurus.


----------



## faylosophy (Feb 13, 2012)

Isfp & sagittarius


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

An ESFP Leo.


----------



## lifelikeweeds (Feb 1, 2012)

ENFP---Gemini!


----------



## CyberHiker (Aug 8, 2011)

INTP and Sun in Leo, Moon in Leo, Ascendant Capricorn.... Pretty Random


----------



## itarille (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm an INTP, born when the Sun was in Capricorn.


----------



## Nomen Nescio (Feb 13, 2012)

INTP and a Libra.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

I know nothing about the suns or any of that stuff.

But from what I remember im INFJ and a capricorn, im also a dragon in the chinese one, but I don't see it as being accurate at all.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

ISFP Virgo


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

INFP, Aquarius.


----------



## PaulFalcon (Mar 26, 2011)

INTP + Taurus. SOOOO Stubborn.


----------



## eburian (Feb 21, 2011)

ENFJ and Aquarius


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

INTJ, Cancer.

I fail to see any connection lol


----------



## Waltfeld (Feb 2, 2012)

INFJ = cancer


----------



## Christina Breann (May 8, 2011)

People I know

INTJ - Taurus
INTJ - Taurus
ENTP/ENFP - Sagittarius
ISFJ - Pisces 
ESFJ - Gemini 


and I'm INFJ - Cancer 


....what about connection between Chinese zodiac/astrology/MBTI?

INTJ - Taurus - Snake
INTJ - Taurus - Dragon
ISFJ - Pisces - Dog
ESFJ -Gemini - Ox

me: INFJ - Cancer - Rooster 


ehh??


----------



## nyarb60 (Feb 11, 2012)

ISTP
Gemini


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

INTJ

Sun Scorpio, Moon Scorpio, Rising Scorpio + Mercury, Mars, Jupiter and Pluto. (yes, I have 7 Scorpio signs in my astrology chart. No, that's not normal.)

Not accurate.


----------



## letmeknowwhenitworks (Sep 4, 2011)

INTJ + born on Aries/Taurus cusp. I don't think there would be a correlation between Zodiac signs and MBTI types.


----------



## evanescent_butterfly (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm an ENFP and a Pisces Sun, Moon, and Mercury...


----------



## Shameka Robinson (Feb 26, 2012)

Orbrial said:


> INFP & Scorpio (I see no connection) :tongue:


Me too!
INFP/Scorpio

You don't want to see me when I'm angry...


----------



## natatatalia (Feb 24, 2012)

ESTP - Gemini


----------



## SomePeter (Jun 20, 2013)

INFP Taurus


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

INFP, dunno what enneagram, Taurus Sun, Leo Moon and Descendant, Gemini Mercury and Venus, chinese year of a green dog.
A pretty weird combination.


----------



## Annwuzhere (Jul 23, 2013)

INFP gemini


----------



## Dach Novacasa (Jan 18, 2019)

INFP+Libra= Balance, Harmony and Fairness perhaps?


----------



## Morpheu (Aug 11, 2014)

Intp, libra


----------



## TricoFeathers (Jan 13, 2019)

INFP / 459 so / EII-1Fi

Leo Sun, Pisces Moon, Sagittarius Rising
Fire Tiger
Life path 7 (numerology)

Self-absorbed, dramatic, kind, warm, generous, deep emotions, sensitive, moody, highly philosophical, dual natured. Works.


----------



## starslights (Dec 18, 2018)

ENFP, Gemini

Sagittarius Rising, Pisces Moon. 🙂


----------



## cmooretrivette (Feb 25, 2019)

INFJ Aries.


----------



## KJL (Feb 7, 2019)

ISTP and Cancer

And despite the contraction between my strong thinking (introverted thinking) and sensing (extroverted sensing) preference, the Cancer Zodiac somewhat fits me too. In addition to being ISTP, and 6w5, 9w8, 3w2 SP/SX.

Actually, this link here....
https://www.horoscope.com/zodiac-signs/cancer
Has a Cancer description that I somewhat agree with for myself.

What I don't relate to: Although, I have had one psychic moment along time ago when I was a kid, I would not call myself psychic at all nowadays. I am much more perceptive (based on logic and senses) than intuitive (based on gut). I also do not relate to the stereotypical "motherly, nurturing, super emotional" Cancer descriptions. I range from big kid, to stern and fatherly. I tend to see the good in people, I motivate others and instill confidence when I sense it is lacking in someone I know, simply by being positive. I am completely indifferent to a higher power, Apathetic Agnosticism might be the term that describes my spiritual beliefs. I also don't relate to this quoted from the webpage... " happy living in the realm of imagination. Sometimes Cancers need help from one of the more grounded signs to make their dreams a reality." "... loyal, sometimes to a fault. Cancers will go to the ends of the earth and even against their own beliefs to help someone they love. Learning how to step up for what they believe in—even if it means turning down or against a friend—is a lifelong lesson for Cancer. As the emotional heart of the Zodiac, this sign teaches everyone else that, while there's so much in life that we may not be able to see, we should still pay attention to the unseen because it does exist—and we do need it!" "Crabs don't need all the facts and figures to know the right course of action". "Emotions. While many Cancers probably get the message to "be less emotional," the huge range and depths of Cancers' emotions may in fact be their secret weapon. When this sign is happy, the world knows it; when they're unhappy, the world will work to shift their situation. In general, a Cancer's mercurial moods do a better job than a long speech, and by sharing their emotions with the world, Crabs help other signs tap into theirs as well." "Practically psychic, Cancers can take the emotional temperature of almost every room they're in, and can intuit whether a situation is good or bad before anyone says a word."

What I relate to: Standoffish at first meeting. Once I have made the decision someone is my friend, they have my undying loyalty. I hate small talk (but will engage sometimes). Preference for small groups over large. Relationship-wise... Very romantic and generous lover. Despises mind game and chase. "It's not uncommon for Cancer to fall into committed love after just a few days or weeks, and even though that decision is sudden, it can easily last a lifetime". "Happiest when they're part of a pair, and the best relationship brings out their greatest traits. But even though a Cancer thrives in a duo, he or she also has an independent streak, and needs plenty of time to do things solo". "Cancer loves creating and needs some type of creative outlet, whether it's painting, writing, or even just reading". "even though Crabs can be intense, they also have a funny side with a wry sense of humor, and they're adept at observing." I do score high in emotional intelligence too, surprisingly... "While Cancer easily and accurately reads situations when they're presented, he or she may not share those opinions with others. Speaking up is key, because turning inward with emotions means that those emotions may erupt unexpectedly." "Passionate lovers, Cancers are adept at throwing both mind and body into over-the-top relationships. They absolutely adore letting go and totally connecting to their body in bed." "Incredibly loyal, once a Cancer chooses to become friends with someone, he or she will have that person's back for life, and won't let judgment get in the way of an amazing friendship." "Creative and resilient, Cancers can always find pleasure in their own company and their own mind"

And I'll stop there. The point I am trying to make should be clear. I consider myself a Cancer, but different from the usual strongly stereotypical descriptions. My shade of the Cancer Zodiac is: incredibly logical, stoic, rarely emotional, but filled with a raw passion (I can't describe) that makes me spontaneous, unpredictable, much more physical and more sensory. I have my guard, my loyalty (guided by 6w5 wing), the romance, the creativity. When looking at the full picture I take my MBTI, Enneagram, and my Zodiac into account.


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

ENTP - Aquarius sun with Gemini moon, 

You have approximately 30 seconds to keep my attention before I zone out hahahah


----------



## ezekielchambers1 (Sep 4, 2021)

I’m an INFP Gemini and I googled The INFP Gemini and the description described me Perfectly


----------

